# Back to the Macks



## Riplukelee (Jun 4, 2017)

Using lessons learned ... we got a late start and put in at 6pm lazaretto creek ramp. Bounced out to SAV in 2ft seas and trolled the barges ... stayed hooked up pretty much the whole time. 1.5K rpms eliminated by catch and kept the bite purely Spanish. Bounced back to the ramp by 9. 13 Spanish and 3 blues. 5 or six short Spanish caught hand released.


----------



## fuelman1 (Jun 4, 2017)

Nice. I'm hoping to get on some Spanish this summer. I'm about to move to Shellman Bluff so it will be a lot easier to make a quick day trip.


----------



## Rhodes (Jun 5, 2017)

Now you got'em dialed in.....great catch!


----------



## jonfishmacon (Jun 5, 2017)

what is "the barges"


----------



## Riplukelee (Jun 5, 2017)

A couple of barges sunk on the SAV reef. The dnr website has good numbers.


----------



## Gibsonn (Jun 8, 2017)

I've heard people say that the mackerel make their way into the mouth of the sounds as the summer progresses. Is there any validity to this statement in your experience?


----------



## armyvet4583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Gibsonn said:


> I've heard people say that the mackerel make their way into the mouth of the sounds as the summer progresses. Is there any validity to this statement in your experience?



I caught one 2 yrs ago in sapalo sound on shrimp while trout fishing. At the time didn't know what it was. Not sure of it was legal size or not, but I'd say the answer would be yes.


----------



## Riplukelee (Jun 8, 2017)

I'm not sure. I'm a newbie to catching them myself.


----------



## GLS (Jun 9, 2017)

Years ago they often showed up in a big rip inside Wassaw Sound.  Fun while it lasted anchoring and pitching lures and casting flies to them.  Fresh grilled or smoked they are hard to beat.  Forget about freezing them.  Gil


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Jun 9, 2017)

armyvet4583 said:


> I caught one 2 yrs ago in sapalo sound on shrimp while trout fishing. At the time didn't know what it was. Not sure of it was legal size or not, but I'd say the answer would be yes.



They will come right to the beaches and in the sounds.  It's about to get good.  Easiest and most fun fishing there is.


----------



## sea trout (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## Chap (Jun 20, 2017)

You can catch the Spanish macks fishing from the pier or the shore at Tybee.  A few are being caught right now.


----------

